# Still a few fish in the Rock



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Fished for a few hours at Franks Ford yesterday. Place was as packed as I've ever seen it. Personally couldn't buy a bite but I did see this guy catch his first steel.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not fooling me. I know for a fact that your pic was taken at Leroys Landing!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Pic looks a little tricked out to me(maybe not!) Anyways, that's one reason I don't fish tribs on weekends!


----------



## Birdie0067 (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks like Fark Central on soonerfans.com. Haha


----------



## MY BONNIE (Nov 11, 2009)

Looks like a fly fishing rookie, he is standing in the middle of the river and is very well dressed.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

MY BONNIE said:


> Looks like a fly fishing rookie, he is standing in the middle of the river and is very well dressed.
> 
> AAA! And after I said captain Marc is the man!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine





Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MY BONNIE (Nov 11, 2009)

sorry I couldn't help it. That photo is funny. And by the way, thanks for the competent.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Up high... no chrome pushing


----------



## MY BONNIE (Nov 11, 2009)

Sorry, compliment is what i was trying to day

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

MY BONNIE said:


> Sorry, compliment is what i was trying to "day"
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Mark, you crack me down!


----------

